# Would you play against this?



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I found half a dozen slayer models in my bits box and have thought about trying them out in the game.
Problem is I don't really want to shell out loads of cash so I had a thought, How about painting up the front rank I have and for the other slayers using 1 big unit filler as a trail of destruction obviously making it so that I still have the same number off actual bases as there would be slayers but instead of a slayer a crushed trail of goblins the smaller the trail the less effective the unit.
That way I not only get a unit without spending loads of money but I also get a really cool looking unit that closer represents the story book slayers.
Would anyone object to facing this and why?


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Honestly, if it was a friendly match and it looked really good, i would. Although I'm not too much into WYSIWYG with my mates.

They wouldn't accept it in tournaments though


----------



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd play against it. so long as you tell me what everything is before the match starts i don't mind what you use to represent models. 

will you buy more slayers if these models work out? and will you turn the goblinsinto some kind of diorama or terrain peice?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt that I'd buy more slayers so far I've found 9 including command group.
I've started building the trail of destruction and it looks really cinematic,


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i personally wouldn't have a problem playing it but some tourney players are wysiwyg monsters


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Technically, you can model units however you like as long as 75% of the model is GW components, and the models started as GW models or are completely scratch-built from putty. Of course, that's just for tournaments at GW stores... if someone were to tell you you couldn't play with one of the Avatars of War models, for example, then that's someone who hates fun and should go play in traffic.

Anyway, I always liked "filler" things in units-- makes individual guys seem more badass, and makes units into little dioramas. I'm working on several 2x2 (50mm base) fillers for my Warriors of Khorne, where some marauders (or perhaps Bloodletters-- I haven't decided who'll be carrying the thing yet) are hauling around a giant brass icon of Khorne. By doing that for each of my units, I'll have enough Warriors to make another full unit and have a stronger visual theme for the army going beyond just having red armor. 

I'd try to keep the majority of the unit's mass as actual models, though. I certainly wouldn't have a problem with the front rank of dwarves with a trail of carnage behind them-- it sounds cool. But I can see a lot of people having a problem with it, where they might not if the filler were two or three bases worth of the unit, rather than the majority of the formation.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

As long as you put effort into the the trail of destruction behind the slayers I wouldn't see a problem in it. Try and use as many dead bodies as you can though. Perhaps don't stick the slayers all in one rank but have them staggered, some of them fighting/finishing of enemies.

Skar


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it's a great idea and would love to play against that. I really don't see why anyone would have a problem with it, it's fluffy and could look really awesome. What isn't to like?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to fit a dead body on each base so the actual model ratio is still right even if half are gobbo's and troll bits rather than slayers, The only larger base will have a troll (mainly because I need a big model to make visual sense of the slayer sheilding his eyes while looking up) 
I'm planning to tie all the slayers in together with the body parts and already have the Gotrek sheildbearer from the white dwarf set throwing a dead gobbo over his shoulder and the avatar slayer stood on a gobbo head, Just need to be brave and chop up the banner bearer to have the bannerpole kebabing a few nightgobbo's.
I'm not overly worried about tournies as I'm not that competative but it's more for pickup games as I know already my gaming group is ok with it.


----------

